# P&S OBX Trip Update!



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

Hey DD, if you get a chance, keep us posted on those P&S boy’s! Us folks that didn’t make the trip south. What website is the most accurate for the weather on the OBX?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

OBX Rookie said:


> * What website is the most accurate for the weather on the OBX? *


 When you find one,let me know...... 


I met Kenmefish last night,he's kinda "close to the vest" about where exactly he's going tomorrow,but could tell he ain't sure whether to go for stripers or pups and trout.. I feel the same way..  Good guy,we talked about his fishing exploits in Tex. I am going to have to go there one day...
Cdog got in about 10,so we didn't have much time to talk,but I think he's going after the striped critters. Rodwatch won't get here until tomorrow,told me he was going to try Ocock first,will keep ya posted..


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I've been from the point to the false point and back up as far as Salvo,so far it's a no go..  All "the P&S boys" are here except Bucket,and for them same synario...  Going back out there in a few..


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

On another post looked like everyone was fishing south beaches, with the wind change tonight and water temps I think I would stake out one of them nice holes on south beach and fish outgoing tide during sunrise. Had our best luck in these conditions last trip, at least it will be a little warmer and a little wet on Sunday. Hope things pick up soon! Looking forward to next report!


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

GETEM BOYS , GOOD LUCK TO YA


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Well we all fished the "secret hole" tonight. Nsearch4drum and Bucket had went all the way to the Va line and back down to where we were.. Now that's wanting a striper!  I got to meet up with Nsearch,but Bucket was way down a the other end,cold ready to hit the road an get warm..  Kenmefish,Cdog,Bucket,Rodwatcher,Old Salt,Mapcaster,nsearch4drum, and the whole gang wound up down there..
OBTW,did I forget to tell you that Cdog gottem one about 10min before I got there??  Way ta go DAWG!
PS Rodwatcher took water temp,54 degrees!


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

Sweeeeet! Was that on the outgoing tide about an hour after the sun went down? I hope Cdog made the trip to Anglers HQ and signed up for that tournament in the AM, will be looking for a pick on Jimmy’s website tomorrow, he had a 27lb striper and a nice 3.25lb speck on his board this afternoon. Do you have any stats on the feeesh? Sounds like a good size group of P&S boys made the trip, anybody else haven any luck? Sounds like Cdog is working on Top Angler for January 2004!


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Way to go Cdog , can't wait for the Pics with that big smile on your face.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Rodwatcher and I went out early this morning,RW went north I went south.. Niether of us saw or caught anything. Water at inlet dingy,water north of point clear.. Cdog "slept in",can't say as I blame him,nothing was missed....


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Cdog slept in??.....guess he's" restin on his laurels"...but deserved  ...the R


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*The"Point" 1-17 & 1-18*

Like DD said we goto to the Point at around 6ish.Set up,ooh and awed @ Cdog'S fish.....Congrats Cdog......That NC mojo is workin!
Now me,Bucket and Bassn need some!

Fished the Point as the crew headed back to DD's.......We were fishin a lil south of the "Point"but eventually got on top of the Point later in the evening.

Here are the Facts:

Satnite:NW winds,changing to SW later inthe nite,increased clouds and 80%chance of rain.
The front moved through the Winds changed to the desired direction but all that was caught all nite and morning were Doggies! .From 9pm till 530am doggie after doggie.Our bait situation was bad and got increasinly worse as the doggies lined up @ the buffet line).And everybody we checked had 4 day old....frozen or none at all, so bait was an issue.
$2.50 a lb for somethin ya wouldn't even feed yer dog?Highway robbery I tell yell ya!! 
Thanxs Dillan's fer giving them leftovers fer free!

All in all....about 20+ doggies CNRed from Saturday evening till 530am....when Bucket finally ran outta beer(Pittsburg's Finest) and crashed.I had gotton up due to the lite rain...and cold front that pushed through(I hate sleepin waders).
Woke up to a blowing SW wind and a steady shower.According to RDT,the netters reported a large school of bait off of the point,so I baited up with last of the God Awful bait that was left over.....I can see why the Stripers are so rare,why would they want to be somewhere were there is no bait?

Fished the Point from 6am till we left @ around 10am.I was optimistic that with the SW winds,the fish would be greeting me in the AM.As bucket and Bassn snoozed,I fished two poles.
The 10ft OM was holdin bottom w/ 10oz and I drifted bait across the Point with the 11'6 tica(8oz).Was fishin the outgoing tide

Nada......all morning long just saw 1 skate landed....not a very good trip.No birds,gannets,boats.......

Saw Kenmefish and Mapcaster as we were leaving.....Wished them luck.

All in all had a great time with bucket,bassn,and the rest of the P&S crew.
Glad that I finally got to meet DD.


OBTW......did snag a 2003 Ford Explorer in Carrolla.4 ladies and there 2 kids had bottomed out ther truck as they exited the ramp(did not know how to put the truck in 4low).....Me and bassn dug as bucket pulled the truck out....so guess we didn't get skunked as we searched for stripers all the way up North.... 


That's all she wrote....unless all hell breaks loose in SB....thinkin of hangin the Skates till April....

Tight lines,
AL


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Great report Nserch4Drum . What brand of beer did you say Bucket was inhaling . Pittsburgh's finest ? Don't tell me it was IRON CITY BEER .


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Good reporting,Nserch4Drum. Great meetin up with you as well..*

Well all of us are "skunked" today,so far.. Cdog's still fishin.. Got a call from one of my buds that they had caught fish at the false point this evening at 4 or so..  That's striper fishin though,you zig they zag... "The Crew" is gonna keep me posted while they fish tomorrow,as I gotta go back to the "4letter word"....


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Nice report Nsearch, sorry you guys didn't get'em, maybe next time.

PS Did we create a monster?


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

NS4D pretty much summed it up. Covered lots of ground Saturday looking for birds and did ease drop on boaters out of Rudee & OI on VHF where it was even slow for them. Cdog caught 1 of the only 2 Rock caught from the beach from VA line to False Point Saturday. Dog's dues are finally paying off. I think Bassn could use some of your mo right now.

Finally ened up at the Point w/the prime spot by ~8pm as most everyone that knew better had left. DD catch you next time in say April or May for Spring Drum trip to OBX as I'm pretty much done until then after this weekend. Will see you online at DD's place or P&S board until then. Like NS4D said, fished Point through most of the night C&R doggies w/questionable at best bait. Surprised the dogfish even ate that mess  

Yes Koz was ICB, hey what can I say except it was on sale  To add further insult to injury, truck through serpentine belt when tensioner pully failed making it a little longer ride back post Dr. White's repair. 

Yeah I'm done for now  

`bucket


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

Well it’s getting to the end of another weekend, my guess is all the P&S boys that made the trip south are either home, on the road or working that last fishing hole on the way off the island, you just never know when the big one is going to hit and you just wouldn’t feel right driving by bubba without giving him another chance to make your day! 
I want to thank DD for keeping us informed about the gang’s activities or in some cases the lack of activities (sleeping in, we all know who that was). I wish everyone a safe return and look forward too everyone checking in with the final fishing report for the weekend, thanks to The Bucket and Nserch4Drum for already posting their final fishing reports. 
Cdog has again landed another nice striper on this trip and is obviously not satisfied in winning Top Angler once in July of last year so he is getting an early start for the 2004 season.


----------



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

It was my first trip into NC and despite not catching any stripers, I did have a great time. The point at sunrise, wind in your face, there is no better place on earth. Thanks again Bucket and Nserch for letting me ride along. Had a great time...btw, we did have one small run on a heaver, but missed it as I got to the rod. Don't think that one was a doggie. As for hanging it up, well, only time will tell 

todd


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

OBX REPORT 1/17 & 18

SQUAT for mapcaster and myself. We fished hard for two days and did not get a bite that I know of. Maybe bumped a trout or two on South Beach but no hookups. 
We fished FP Friday and met the one and only Oldtimer. What a nice guy. More than willing to share his vast knowledge and even offered us bait. 
From there we got back on the beach at the airport and drove from the pier to the Point. We did not fish but I wanted Mapcaster to at least see the famous point and the Lighthouse. Next stop was Ramp 34 where we fished from two hours before high tide to 2 hours after. We then went back to the trout hole on south beach and threw lures for awhile. Mapcaster had only hasd 2 hours sleep in the previou 24 so I was going to take him back to the room and then try to find some of the other P&S guys. As we started off the beach Cdog called and said he had just caught a striper at the point. Mapcaster decided he did not need sleep afterall. We went to Angler HQ in Hatterus village and Jimmy the owner gave us some bait. It was old but better than nothing so we went back to the point. Meet up with all the P&S people there and took over the secret hole. Sorry to say no more fish to be caught. Cdog caught the last damn striper in the secret hole. Drumdum said he would get it restocked before we came back. Finally went back to Drumdum place and got a good nights sleep. So good in fact we overslept and did'nt get back to the trout hole until 7:30 AM. Would you beleave someone had also caught all the trout. We then went to the point and fished from about 8:30 till dark. The water looked good, the weather was good, everything looked right for some fish. I sure wanted Mapcaster to catch a striper but it was not to be.
Any way it was a good trip and we had a good time. Meet a lot of great people and learned a little more about the great sport of surffishing. 
Thanks to Jody and Ken for being such fine host and having really nice rooms. You will not find a better deal than staying at their place. Also the next time you go down that way buy something from Jimmy at Anglers HQ. Most shops sell bait until it is gone no mater how old it is. I know I will drive out of my way to buy bait from him from now on. It's nice to know some shops don't take advantage of us turons and sell us old bait.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Well I guess its my turn. ;-)*

Budlight an I got down late friday night to DD's place. Went to bed an got up at 6 an headed to FP. Kenmefish an Mapcaster were talking to OT when we pulled up. Stuck out some baits while I chatted with OT an watched everybody else catching doggies. Saw some bird action at th rip so I headed over there an tossed metal but th birds weren't real active. Went back to th gang an hung out for a while longer. Got myself a spinny an we decided to bail. Went to Jimmy's an entered myself into th contest an *HE GAVE US BAIT* cuz it was old. Like to see that from some other tackle shops. Well went back to DD's an got some lunch an rolled up to th point. Set up an fished with nothing for a long while. Bout 4 oclock my new OM starts dipping real slightly. After getting th doggie earlier I assume its a doggie. Tighten up th slack an feel weight an a head shake an thats bout it. Yep doggie allright. Budlight stats heading into th wash, "What ya got?" I holla back its a doggie. Well he gets close an says no it aint an reaches in an pulls a 33" striper out of th wash. My jaw like to drop on th ground. We get it up to th truck an weigh it an it weighs in at 15#. Called RW an KMF an Bucket an in a hour or so we got a right good gathering. Nothing else for that night though. 

Slept in Sun morn an went to FP again an fished till 1 an left. Found out later a coulpe hours after we left there was a few caught there. Went to th point an fished till 8 PM with nothing but good company as KMF,Mapcaster,TW and RW were there. Bagged it an got up this morning an headed N. Stopped at a couple of places but nothing doing.

BTW rookie, weighed my fish in with Jimmy but I think that 27#er done beat it.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Oh yeah*

here's a pic of beauty an th beast. Can ya guess which is which?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: Oh yeah*



Cdog said:


> *here's a pic of beauty an th beast. Can ya guess which is which?  *


 Yeap,folks I over estimated the size,my memory ain't all that.. ...  Nice catch when no one else was catching though,Dawg..


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

Great reports! Sounds like everyone fished hard and tried their best, to bad the fish gods didn’t cut you all some slack! Really sorry I wasn’t feeling the love for this weekends fishing, but I figure we will meet soon enough, you all sound like a great bunch and look forward to meeting and fishing with everyone. Cdog, I could be wrong but I don’t think Troy is in the tournament so you might have the lead for the moment, is that the fish you were talking about, or another 27#er, were you the only one that signed up for the tournament out of the bunch? 
I have seen Jimmy at Anglers HQ go out of his way time after time to take care of his customers, I have seen him spend hours on the phone calling all over looking for bait and even driving six hours round trip to get bait, he even made the trip by boat before the inlet was filled in to deliver my new custom so I could fish with it in F&FRD tournament this past fall and gave me lessons since it was my first conventional. He has spent a lot of time answering a lot of questions and since I didn’t really start getting into surf fishing till last year, I have Jimmy to thank for my first and biggest striper of all out of the surf this season!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Nice fish Cdog!Woulda looked better in my cooler.LOL .

Eventually me and Bucket will be sick and tired of catchin all them NC Doggies.....But as long as we are clearing the way for other P&Ser's...We gotta do what we gotta do 

DD,may book yer place fer the Spring Drum Run....


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Yep Rookie that was Troys fish I saw. I was second on th list to sign up. Who knows, I'm sure you will beat it.  Jimmy is a stand up guy an has moved to th top of my places to visit when I come down.


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

Cdog, I can only hope! Are you and the gang going to make any more striper trips soon? I want to make one more before I try to take a little break and then hit the Drum in the spring!


----------



## mapcaster (Nov 23, 2003)

*Good weekend.....*

Just no fish.

I would like to thank Kenmefish for the letting me tag along with him and putting up with an east coast novice. I'm learning a lot from being around and watching all you experienced fishermen. I really enjoyed the weekend even without the fish. 

Kenmefish summed up Sat and Sun. I don't really see how we could have fished much harder than we did.

Monday morning we left DD's place about 8:00 and went our own directions. Being my first time to Hatteras I played tourist and went to the lighthouse first. Kenmefish talked about fishing the structure at the old site so I went to check it out. A couple diving birds were bringing up a meal every two or three dives so I went back to the truck and got my rod and a couple lures and fished for 45 min. or so along a couple hundred yards of the beach. Nothing.

Did the some thing at a couple walkover places at Pea Island. Good looking holes, just no fish. All the places I stopped and talked with folks they all said the same thing, 

"Should have been here a couple weeks ago". 

I guess it doesn't matter which ocean you fish in, It's their house we throw our lines into and if the fish don't want to come out and play there's not much we can do. (Unless you're Cdog, he seems to find one to play, even if it's a striper doing a dogfish impersonation)


Thanks again to Kenmefish and all the others.

mapcaster


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Nice Report and Fish Cdog .


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Cdog,glad you reminded me about Kevin. That MAY WELL BE where I got the 35" figure from.. I always measure fork length,unless someone wants total length,glad to see you do the same.. When I'm tagging drummies that's the way NCDMF wants the fish measured. Wasn't until last 10 yr or so I saw folks measuring total length,maybe that's because it's the way NCDMF wants you to measure a legal sized pup?..


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

DD, stupid me thought I was measuring TL when I been measuring FL th whole time.Guess I need to be careful if I get a slot puppy on th high end an measure TL so I don't get one thats over. Also means that that 39"er was prolly my first 40"+ TL fish from th surf. I'll stick to th 39" though.


----------

